# Oil sniper



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

After hundreds of naturals here is my first boardcut. A VERY,VERY accurate shooter, finished with lineseed oil.









Regards
Torsten


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Very, very,very nice Torsten, you should make more boardcuts


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I think you could access the boards but do not give up your creations that are pocket Torsten, is excellent. What is your best measure between Dropouts? ah! and what wood is that?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

This is beech wood.
My best measurements from one to the other middle of the forkends is 4,5 - 5 cm. In this case 5 cm. Bigger or smaller than this decreases my accuracy.

And I stll love my little natural pocket shooters. There are nearly 50 fresh cutted in my workshop...

Regards


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice, I can see that one shooting very well. The palm swell seems very comfortable. How about handslaps? The slightly extended fork probably helps preventing those.

Jörg


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow thats a beauty looks very comfortable the side profile of the handle reminds me of the colt peacemaker, great job!!!

-Ace-


----------



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, That is a true beauty, good job!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

wow...







nice work indeed.... looks like a comfortable shooter...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one... it really does look like a great little shooter!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice!!! The small pics do not do it justice!!! I encourage everyone to click and take a look at the enlarged pics. You did a wonderful job of making a palm swell with opposing curve out of one piece of wood.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice work Torsten! You are a master at the butterfly technique!

I also like the small frame in this video of yours.





Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I really appreciate your nice words. 
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Great design, very smooth to the eye. I am sure that you make great target shooting with it. You are a great shooter as slingshots maker. Saludos,
Xidoo,


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Xidoo!

@ northener

The catty in the video is from Geko and a bit smaller. But you are right, I had this model in mind while making my own creation.
My tendency is to make cattys as compact as possible. So I`ve build another one in this style today - way smaller than the first. Actually she takes a bath in lineseed oil - over the night. 
Will see how it shoots after finishing this little shooter...


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

@ torsten

I like your design pretty much , nicely shaped and convinient handle , precisely matching fork dimensions(though I'm quite unexperienced , .......the look just pleases the eye)







.

What kinda glue did you use to bond the fork to the handle portion , ........it just does not appear to have been carved out of just ONE piece of wood !

And I'm interested in your linseed oil treatment , ........as far , as I understood , you'd soak your wooden catty's into it overnight , ........is it pure or diluted ?

I'm familar to this sealing method for many years building wooden fishing lures ,........ prior to priming , painting and topcoating I'd soak the lure blanks in a 50/50 mixture of linseed oil and turpentine for a couple of days , after leaving them to dry for two to three weeks(when smelly vapors have completely gone from the wood) I'd start out with the painting proccess .

The turpentine dilution is for a better penetration of the wood by the linseed oil ,........ I use this method on abachewood lures exclusively , other woods might loose too much of their buoancy , pretty important for fishing lures , ........for slingshots it should not make any difference , though !

Pinewood has appeared to be a bit problematic ,.....many years ago I had a few lure blanks cracked up after the linseed oil waterproofing , .....maybe due to the contents of resin in that type of wood , ....I don't know !
Welldone little shooter







, ........greetz , Dieter


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Torsten! Love the big palm swell. It makes a big difference. Flatband


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

Excellent Torsten....All we need now is a video of you shooting this puppy


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The Beech is quite beautiful, I love carving it at home. And the handle looks great.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

ukslingshots said:


> Excellent Torsten....All we need now is a video of you shooting this puppy


You need a video from me and my puppy? Ok - if it`s not raining tomorrow I will have a few fun hours with her in the forest


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Holzwurm said:


> @ torsten
> 
> I like your design pretty much , nicely shaped and convinient handle , precisely matching fork dimensions(though I'm quite unexperienced , .......the look just pleases the eye)
> 
> ...


You are right, it is not one piece of wood. I took lime to bond the palm swell on the fork.

And I took only pure lineseed oil for the finish. But I will give the turpentine dilution a try next time! Thanks for the advice!

@ Jörg
I have no handslaps - with all my cattys. It`s because of my bands - target and high speed bands too.
The reason for the slightly extended fork is very simple: the board was a bit to thick so I had to take a rasp and make the tips a bit thinner. I just prefer it in this way.

Btw, thanks for your nice comments!

Torsten


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice design Torsten,

I also like the natural forks you make very much..


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Had a very nice morning in the forest today. Very good shooting with the new catty! A video is done - upload soon.
Great day - slingshooting in the morning, bow shooting in the evening...!!









@ Nico
Oh yes, I like them too!!!! For several reasons.

Regards


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

nice shooter!
any measurements available? forktip dist., height ... and wood?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

It`s made of beech wood. 11cm height, 5 cm between the middle of the fork ends.

The shooting video is posted in the Shooting Tips Forum!

Regards


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i like the slingshot very much! But didd you take the pics in a toilet?


----------

